# Chat link



## shooterrick (Aug 4, 2010)

Can we put a direct link for chat on the main page of the forum?  My link sometimes works and sometimes doesnt weather I reregistar or not from any of 2 computers in myh house.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 4, 2010)

Jeff has been working on getting them to do that but here's the link again

http://chat.smoking-meat.com/


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 4, 2010)

That would be nice to have again. Go Jeff


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 4, 2010)

I used the link jerry but when I log in all I get is a blank white page.  Hmmmm.  This is what happens with either my new or old computer.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 4, 2010)

Rick try http://chat.smoking-meat.com/flashchat


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 5, 2010)

As much as I really hate to complain here, I have to Amity that chat is one of my favorite spots here on SMF and for the last few weeks it's been hit or miss if I can get on or not. To be honest, I'm frustrated to the point that I'm about to stop trying.

I hope Jeff can find a solution to this soon, I have a bunch of buds that I miss chatting with.

Brain, your link didn't work for me last night after you posted it but it seems to work now. Go figure.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff--Jeff--He's our man, If he can't do it Nobody Can !

Don't mind me, football season is coming up!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Rick try http://chat.smoking-meat.com/flashchat


Brian,

Did you notice what Dan called you?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Is that true?

Bear


----------



## smokey paul (Aug 5, 2010)

OK, I just tried to get into chat. Used Brian's link and entered user name and password. Did not get any error of wrong pw or user name.

Got a blue screen with like brush strokes thro it and the data bar said transferring data etc.... that it.

I have been there and used chat at this location. the flash is 6.07 or something like that i have flash 10, something installed is that a problem??

Yes i run the latest Fox and Xp home...

Good smoking...


----------



## bamafan (Aug 5, 2010)

Ar eyou supposed to get a new user/password? I tried my forum one and only got the blue screen.


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 5, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Brian,
> 
> Did you notice what Dan called you?
> 
> ...


Hey,   Don't pick on the dyslexic guy, and I can't spell for poop either!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2010)

DanMcG said:


> Hey,   Don't pick on the dyslexic guy, and I can't spell for poop either!


LOL----I do that stuff too, but you gotta admit, that one's funny.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 5, 2010)

smokey paul said:


> OK, I just tried to get into chat. Used Brian's link and entered user name and password. Did not get any error of wrong pw or user name.
> 
> Got a blue screen with like brush strokes thro it and the data bar said transferring data etc.... that it.
> 
> ...







BAMAFAN said:


> Ar eyou supposed to get a new user/password? I tried my forum one and only got the blue screen.


Yes you need to register again. When the page comes up don't type anything click on "Register" and a page will open fill out the info with the same name as here and whatever other info thats required. After that you should be able to log in


----------



## ol' smokey (Aug 5, 2010)

I just tried also and only got to a blank blue screen with some swooshes on it.


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok I just checked the who's in chat link and it says I'm in there, but I'm not. unless someone else is using my name.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 5, 2010)

DanMcG said:


> As much as I really hate to complain here, I have to Amity that chat is one of my favorite spots here on SMF and for the last few weeks it's been hit or miss if I can get on or not. To be honest, I'm frustrated to the point that I'm about to stop trying.
> 
> I hope Jeff can find a solution to this soon, I have a bunch of buds that I miss chatting with.
> 
> Brain, your link didn't work for me last night after you posted it but it seems to work now. Go figure.


Dan the chat program is hosted on a totally different server than the site so im not sure whats causing your problem.

I do know that Huddler is working to integrate a chat program with the platform so it will be easier to get too. I know it will take a few months because all of the testing they will need to do but it is coming.


 


Ol' Smokey said:


> I just tried also and only got to a blank blue screen with some swooshes on it.


If you get the blank blue screen that means you entered your password wrong or your not registered with the chat program.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 6, 2010)

DanMcG said:


> As much as I really hate to complain here, I have to Amity that chat is one of my favorite spots here on SMF and for the last few weeks it's been hit or miss if I can get on or not. To be honest, I'm frustrated to the point that I'm about to stop trying.
> 
> I hope Jeff can find a solution to this soon, I have a bunch of buds that I miss chatting with.
> 
> Brain, your link didn't work for me last night after you posted it but it seems to work now. Go figure.


maybe they are directing u to "Amity"ville chat..


----------



## smokey paul (Aug 6, 2010)

I wounder HOW many times do you have to Register??/ I think this is the 3 or forth time. It tells me that I can not use my user name because it is used. each time i do...

I guess i will wait until it is integrated into the forum...

Thanks for looking into the problem....

Good smoking...


----------



## abigail4476 (Aug 8, 2010)

smokey paul - 

You should only have to register once.   This is the same chat platform that was used for the vBulletin forum--it isn't a *Huddler* thing--so it should still work the same.  

Like bmudd said above--hopefully Huddler will get us a chat program eventually, but for now, the chat is the same as it was on the old forum.  Ergo, the new platform for the _forum_ shouldn't be affecting chat whatsoever.  They aren't connected to each other.   


smokey paul said:


> I wounder HOW many times do you have to Register??/ I think this is the 3 or forth time. It tells me that I can not use my user name because it is used. each time i do...
> 
> I guess i will wait until it is integrated into the forum...
> 
> ...


----------



## ol' smokey (Aug 9, 2010)

I just tried Chat again. First I reregistered then logged in. The result was the same old blue screen with swooshes?


----------



## eman (Aug 10, 2010)

When you get to the chat screen ,if you are registered there will be a box at the top right that says log in . click this box. it will take you to a log in screen. log in and enter it should come up ,


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ol' Smokey said:


> I just tried Chat again. First I reregistered then logged in. The result was the same old blue screen with swooshes?


Check your pm's I sent you the fix.


----------

